# Nursing homes that accept seniors with Alzheimer



## Tom (Jun 22, 2012)

Can you recommend a good nursing home in the LA area that can take good care of seniors with Alzheimer Disease?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 23, 2012)

Tom said:


> Can you recommend a good nursing home in the LA area that can take good care of seniors with Alzheimer Disease?



I don't have any information myself to help you Tom, hopefully you can get a recommendation from someone in California with firsthand experience.  Here's a site that may help (recommendations)...but be cautious and check everything out for yourself first.  Best of luck to you finding a quality caring home. http://www.weknowaplace.com/About-Us.aspx


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 24, 2012)

I just saw this advertised today on TV, another free service that helps find nursing homes that would accept Alzheimer's patients, and also give financial advice...http://www.aplaceformom.com/?kw=323...match=Phrase&gclid=CLG5mv3u57ACFQkaQgodnjyu3A


----------



## jpgeek (Jul 7, 2012)

Great information, I have an aunt that could use this


----------

